

[pdf] Java Structures - Data Structures in Java for the Principled Programmer - Anon84
http://www.cs.williams.edu/~bailey/JavaStructures/Book_files/JavaStructures.pdf

======
rjprins
This is an entry level book, it should be called Data Structures for Beginners
(presented with Java).

